# Best Places to Live in Canada



## mkettner

I currently live on the West Coast of Canada, but there are a variety of other great spots. I wanted to get the world perspective from everyone in this forum and what their opinion is. 

In order to help people out with the different regions I have provided a brief description below.

West Coast - Beautiful with it's mountains, ocean, rivers and lakes. There are a variety of activities available to any outdoors men as well as a hoping city life.

Central Canada - Cost of living is a lot less and there is a high demand for employees and labourers. The winters a pretty harsh, but still is a great place to live in Canada.

Canadian Shield - This is the most populated area of Canada (which really doesn't have a lot of people compared to other areas). A lot of businesses have their headquarters here in the largest populated area of Toronto. 

Maritimes - Beautiful landscape and stunning ocean communities. The provinces that make up this region are typically really poor, but each of the government's are making a push to bring in new business.

Again, I look forward to everyone’s response.


----------



## mkettner

Currently Canada is in a pretty big labour crunch and there are plenty of job opportunities across the nation. I am sure it wouldn't be hard to find work in the field you are looking at.


----------



## dinesh

my friend living out side canada went to see his wife there as a visitor, now he dont feel to come back and can he legally settle there with his wife.


----------



## mkettner

Hi Dinesh,

I would suggest looking into what Canada legally requires to be a resident of Canada. Yo may want to visit the following site for answers to your questions. 

CIC Canada | Publication: You asked about...immigration and citizenship

All the best,

Michael


----------



## dinesh

Dear Michael, Appreciate your valuable time spent for me. I will forward your link to him. Best regards ! dinesh


----------



## mkettner

Anytime, I hope you find what you are looking for. Let me know if you have any further questions.

All the best,

Michael


----------



## coldnorth

I think where is best in Canada depends on each person's indiviudal preferences.

This thread reminds me of a song on a South Park episode about French Canada, where a French Canadian sings that "French Canada is the best Canada of them all." Did anyone see that? Is is very funny.


----------



## oddball

I lived in Nova Scotia for almost 2 years , it is poor in the money sense of things but rich in community living . The people in general are amongst the friendliest i have found in Canada , in the area of New glasgow where I lived , within days it seemed , the local populace new who i was , my name and what i was doing . Housing was cheap by comparison to Ontario and the cost of liveing lower , but they are like 1 big family that look after thier own , few are without work of some kind but it is usually given to 'Scotians ' i was well liked , but an 'outsider 'the whole time i was there .


----------



## Terlisa T

*Love to Know More About Canada*

Hello. My name is Terlisa and I live in Alaska. I am very interested in visiting Canada soon and if all goes well relocating there. I read your brief description and it was just as beautiful as my friends here have described. I am trying to gather all information as it will benefit me in my decision making and future plans. I appreciate any thoughts and helpful information you may have. Take care.


----------



## philgre

*Police law*

Hi.
I have just read your input into areas of Canada, i am thinking of transfering from the Police force in the uk to Canada, can you please give me some sound advise where it is in Canada that accomodates British law, Also I hear British Columbia is nice, is this the best area? i dont want to be situated where the main language is French. 
I will look forward on your advise thanks.....Phil


----------



## oddball

*moving to Canada*



philgre said:


> Hi.
> I have just read your input into areas of Canada, i am thinking of transfering from the Police force in the uk to Canada, can you please give me some sound advise where it is in Canada that accomodates British law, Also I hear British Columbia is nice, is this the best area? i dont want to be situated where the main language is French.
> I will look forward on your advise thanks.....Phil


 Most of Canada has a similar law system to the UK , you do not want French rammed down your throat ? Stay away from Quebec , many anglo proffessionals are moving out of Quebec because of this 'French is best' syndrome . A grand-daughter of mine is a police officer in Ontario and she is doing very nicely thank you , it is a wealthy province with good opertunities , but the winters (starting now) can get very cold . Do not let this put you off however because everything is geared up for hot and cold climates , homes , stores , cars , sports , practically everything you may become involved in . good luck in your endeavours which ever province you decide on . Colin


----------



## philgre

*Thanks Colin.*

Thanks for your reply, iv been told about Quebec, im more in favour of British Columbia, Cagliari. Tempted to do it sooner rather than later so il look into the Police service website there. if you have any more kind of advise i would appreciated it thanks.
Phil


----------



## novascotialife

oddball said:


> I lived in Nova Scotia for almost 2 years , it is poor in the money sense of things but rich in community living . The people in general are amongst the friendliest i have found in Canada , in the area of New glasgow where I lived , within days it seemed , the local populace new who i was , my name and what i was doing . Housing was cheap by comparison to Ontario and the cost of liveing lower , but they are like 1 big family that look after thier own , few are without work of some kind but it is usually given to 'Scotians ' i was well liked , but an 'outsider 'the whole time i was there .


I live in Nova Scotia and not too far (1hr away) from New Glasgow, heard that from a lady in Walmart that had just moved to that area. We have not found that at all and have been welcomed with open arms. Just shows that there can be differences within a few miles or between different towns.


----------



## Raymapleleaf

calgary is a great place to live and work


----------



## crockett

Vancouver Island...Gods country!


----------



## Black Tie

*GTA forever*

GReater Toronto Area is where I reside and Its coolest of all. Very Vibrant , Ethnically Diverse and Economic stronghorse.


----------



## Andres Pinto

*Moving to Canada*

Hi Michael,

I'm planning to move to Vancouver by the end of 2011, I have a small family (3) and we have a very good life in Sydney (Australia), but we would like to have more skiing time, be closer to the rest of the world, and I would like to live in the country I was born!

I was wondering if you can answer some questions for me:

What areas of Vancouver would you recommend?

What could I expect to make per year as a business development manager/ key account manager in the Digital marketing/ IT industry? (I majored in business and have an MBA)

What can I expect in terms of education for my daughter and health systems for all of us?

What is the basic yearly income for a comfortable life (3 people)?
How is Canada doing economically?
Ta,

Andrés



mkettner said:


> I currently live on the West Coast of Canada, but there are a variety of other great spots. I wanted to get the world perspective from everyone in this forum and what their opinion is.
> 
> In order to help people out with the different regions I have provided a brief description below.
> 
> West Coast - Beautiful with it's mountains, ocean, rivers and lakes. There are a variety of activities available to any outdoors men as well as a hoping city life.
> 
> Central Canada - Cost of living is a lot less and there is a high demand for employees and labourers. The winters a pretty harsh, but still is a great place to live in Canada.
> 
> Canadian Shield - This is the most populated area of Canada (which really doesn't have a lot of people compared to other areas). A lot of businesses have their headquarters here in the largest populated area of Toronto.
> 
> Maritimes - Beautiful landscape and stunning ocean communities. The provinces that make up this region are typically really poor, but each of the government's are making a push to bring in new business.
> 
> Again, I look forward to everyone’s response.


----------



## oddball

*nova scotia*



novascotialife said:


> I live in Nova Scotia and not too far (1hr away) from New Glasgow, heard that from a lady in Walmart that had just moved to that area. We have not found that at all and have been welcomed with open arms. Just shows that there can be differences within a few miles or between different towns.


 This is a rather old thread , however, you said "Welcomed with open arms ".

How then did you manage to interpret my "friendliest people in Canada " as not being the same thing ? Problem with your English ?


----------



## DanHoward

mkettner said:


> I currently live on the West Coast of Canada, but there are a variety of other great spots. I wanted to get the world perspective from everyone in this forum and what their opinion is.
> 
> In order to help people out with the different regions I have provided a brief description below.
> 
> West Coast - Beautiful with it's mountains, ocean, rivers and lakes. There are a variety of activities available to any outdoors men as well as a hoping city life.
> 
> Central Canada - Cost of living is a lot less and there is a high demand for employees and labourers. The winters a pretty harsh, but still is a great place to live in Canada.
> 
> Canadian Shield - This is the most populated area of Canada (which really doesn't have a lot of people compared to other areas). A lot of businesses have their headquarters here in the largest populated area of Toronto.
> 
> Maritimes - Beautiful landscape and stunning ocean communities. The provinces that make up this region are typically really poor, but each of the government's are making a push to bring in new business.
> 
> Again, I look forward to everyone’s response.


I currently go to school in Vancouver, but live with my family on Vancouver Island. It's so nice!!!!


----------



## Funky Monkey

Hi

My husband and I moved to Canada a little more than a year ago. We're living in Grande Prairie, Alberta, and we're looking for other South Africans to hang out with. We're expecting out first baby in March 2010. 

^,^


----------



## _Joanna_

*Info on NS*

Hi, I would love to hear what NS is like as i am thinking of moving over there this year. What is the job situation etc like? which area's are good for a new person living alone? I have been considering Halifax but should i be considering anywhere else? Thanks


----------



## Funky Monkey

_Joanna_ said:


> Hi, I would love to hear what NS is like as i am thinking of moving over there this year. What is the job situation etc like? which area's are good for a new person living alone? I have been considering Halifax but should i be considering anywhere else? Thanks


Hi Joanna

I don't know about NS or Halifax, but apparently there are some beautiful places to live in BC, like Kamloops or Kelowna. Good luck finding a suitable place.


----------



## Chrisd

It looks like me and my partner will be in Ontario probably close to Toronto for IT jobs, I understand that Canada is more "Gay" friendly but is there any areas that anyone can recommend or advise us against?

thanks Chris


----------



## jen45

Chrisd said:


> It looks like me and my partner will be in Ontario probably close to Toronto for IT jobs, I understand that Canada is more "Gay" friendly but is there any areas that anyone can recommend or advise us against?
> 
> thanks Chris


Its really a personal choice. I have family in London Ontario so I guess thats what took me there and now back again very soon!!.
London is an okay city with approx 380,000 population. Large and spread out and has a hint of London England about it. ie they have the river Thames and also street names same as England. It basically has everything you need and housing etc is cheaper compared to other provinces so works very well. London is in the snow belt so we get quite a bit of snow. Summers are long and hot and very humid but I dont mind compared to our crap summers!!!... London is also Gay friendly. However London is about a 2 hour drive to Toronto.
Guelph Ontario where I grew up is also okay. Close to Toronto but not too close!!
again a fairly large city.


----------



## patient man

My wife and I are looking at the yukon or nwt territories to settle anyone give me the good and bad points, the tourism books dont tell me a lot, and as we know people who market areas only give you the positives, and it would be nice to know what social problems there are in an area before deciding what is best 
Regards


----------



## _Joanna_

Chrisd said:


> It looks like me and my partner will be in Ontario probably close to Toronto for IT jobs, I understand that Canada is more "Gay" friendly but is there any areas that anyone can recommend or advise us against?
> 
> thanks Chris


Hi Chris, I can't speak for the East but Vancouver is very gay friendly and has a gay quarter with a few popular clubs too. Good luck with you move


----------



## _Joanna_

Funky Monkey said:


> Hi Joanna
> 
> I don't know about NS or Halifax, but apparently there are some beautiful places to live in BC, like Kamloops or Kelowna. Good luck finding a suitable place.


Hi Funky Monkey, I have spent time in Vancouver and really loved it but found it soooooo expensive  is it cheaper in Kelowna compared to Van?


----------



## Chrisd

_Joanna_ said:


> Hi Chris, I can't speak for the East but Vancouver is very gay friendly and has a gay quarter with a few popular clubs too. Good luck with you move


Thanks Joanna and Jen for the responses, Canada as a whole seems alot more accepting than over here. My OH and I aren't really into all the clubs and stuff, maybe the over priced and elitist atmosphere over here has put us off. Ideally we would like to find a friendly neighborhood medium to large size town so there are a range of amenities, hoping to find time before moving over to learn to drive or shortly after moving over.


----------



## _Joanna_

Chrisd said:


> Thanks Joanna and Jen for the responses, Canada as a whole seems alot more accepting than over here. My OH and I aren't really into all the clubs and stuff, maybe the over priced and elitist atmosphere over here has put us off. Ideally we would like to find a friendly neighborhood medium to large size town so there are a range of amenities, hoping to find time before moving over to learn to drive or shortly after moving over.


What a shame that you have experienced prejudice is that only in Scotland or other areas too? I live in the Midlands and i have to say luckily that i have never witnessed anything like that at all, I am straight but my best friend is gay and very much out there but luckily we have been very well received wherever we have been. The impression i got from Canada was that the club scene and binge drinking is not the way they party.....thank goodness i say because i hate that over in UK and i also think that it is where a lot of UK's problems are coming from too! 
Have you definitely decided on Ontario or are you undecided?
I found driving in Canada scary at first but then quite easy once i got over my nerves and just went for it, i do have a UK license already.....the road system is VERY different compared to UK so not sure if you would be better learning here or there really....i guess it depends if you are planning to come back to UK and drive at any point then it would be a good idea to have a UK license.


----------



## Chrisd

_Joanna_ said:


> What a shame that you have experienced prejudice is that only in Scotland or other areas too? I live in the Midlands and i have to say luckily that i have never witnessed anything like that at all, I am straight but my best friend is gay and very much out there but luckily we have been very well received wherever we have been. The impression i got from Canada was that the club scene and binge drinking is not the way they party.....thank goodness i say because i hate that over in UK and i also think that it is where a lot of UK's problems are coming from too!
> Have you definitely decided on Ontario or are you undecided?
> I found driving in Canada scary at first but then quite easy once i got over my nerves and just went for it, i do have a UK license already.....the road system is VERY different compared to UK so not sure if you would be better learning here or there really....i guess it depends if you are planning to come back to UK and drive at any point then it would be a good idea to have a UK license.


Its mainly been in scotland that I have had issues while it doesn't happen all the time or everywhere you go it is still enough to make me feel uncomfortable enough to come out to everyone or even the little things like holding my OH hand in public. Scotland has some pretty bad drink related crime and unless you live in a very well off area then your likely to have groups of kids drinking on street corners (buckfast being the local tipple of choice Yuck!)

During our visit to Canada we stayed in Caledonia which is a small town and very layed back there where no signs of graffiti or vandalism, though they have had issues with the first nations and the new bypass. We also stayed in Mississauga for the best part of a week a city through it is so spread out it doesn't feel like it again we didn't see any vandalism or graffiti. We went out for dinner with my OH's brother and family and went to a "British pub" it was very pleasant and didn't have a crowd of smokers at the door trying to keep out of the rain like over here. I would agree that a lot of issues in the UK have arisen due to the attitude of binge drinking, and its happening with younger and younger kids all because they feel there is nothing else to do. 

At the moment it is looking like Ontario is where we will be at least to start off with, we have managed to save up some funds, but having been made redundant and not having luck getting a new job as there is so much competition for very few jobs. We will be renting our flat out to my family so that should just about cover the mortgage and help with not trying to have to sell during the housing slump. I keep being told that Toronto and surrounding area is where to find most I.T. jobs as thats what we are both skilled in its the best place to start. Also my OH family are scattered around southern Ontario.

I'm certainly in 2 minds as what is best, to learn to driver over here and then relearn the rules for Canada or have to take a few tests a couple of years to get my G license.


----------



## jen45

Chrisd said:


> Its mainly been in scotland that I have had issues while it doesn't happen all the time or everywhere you go it is still enough to make me feel uncomfortable enough to come out to everyone or even the little things like holding my OH hand in public. Scotland has some pretty bad drink related crime and unless you live in a very well off area then your likely to have groups of kids drinking on street corners (buckfast being the local tipple of choice Yuck!)
> 
> During our visit to Canada we stayed in Caledonia which is a small town and very layed back there where no signs of graffiti or vandalism, though they have had issues with the first nations and the new bypass. We also stayed in Mississauga for the best part of a week a city through it is so spread out it doesn't feel like it again we didn't see any vandalism or graffiti. We went out for dinner with my OH's brother and family and went to a "British pub" it was very pleasant and didn't have a crowd of smokers at the door trying to keep out of the rain like over here. I would agree that a lot of issues in the UK have arisen due to the attitude of binge drinking, and its happening with younger and younger kids all because they feel there is nothing else to do.
> 
> At the moment it is looking like Ontario is where we will be at least to start off with, we have managed to save up some funds, but having been made redundant and not having luck getting a new job as there is so much competition for very few jobs. We will be renting our flat out to my family so that should just about cover the mortgage and help with not trying to have to sell during the housing slump. I keep being told that Toronto and surrounding area is where to find most I.T. jobs as thats what we are both skilled in its the best place to start. Also my OH family are scattered around southern Ontario.
> 
> I'm certainly in 2 minds as what is best, to learn to driver over here and then relearn the rules for Canada or have to take a few tests a couple of years to get my G license.


definately wont see binge drinking over there!!...In fact I was asked if I was an alchoholic because I had several vodkas on a night out!!..wasnt drunk or near it but I guess its not the done thing over there!!. Canada is very clean and no yobs that I ever seen in 4 years. In fact youngsters are very respectful and mannerly.Driving over there is pretty straightforward, No roundabouts for a start!!
Ontario is a fair bet for jobs. They seem to cater for every career.
Lastly, Gays are very accepted which should be everywhere.


----------



## FidgeFodge

_Joanna_ said:


> Hi, I would love to hear what NS is like as i am thinking of moving over there this year. What is the job situation etc like? which area's are good for a new person living alone? I have been considering Halifax but should i be considering anywhere else? Thanks


Everyone I've spoken to who is from the eastcoast has said the job situation is non-existent. Many east coasters now live in Ontario or Edmonton because of the lack of jobs. And it seems (from what I've been told) that many of them are on social assistance because of it. 

If you're leaving your country because of the lack of jobs, the east coast would not be a good move. It's a beautiful place to live I'm sure ,but if jobs are the main concern, don't go there.


----------



## FidgeFodge

Chrisd said:


> It looks like me and my partner will be in Ontario probably close to Toronto for IT jobs, I understand that Canada is more "Gay" friendly but is there any areas that anyone can recommend or advise us against?
> 
> thanks Chris


Canada is very gay friendly, especially Toronto and Montreal. Toronto has one of the largest Gay Pride parades (next week actually!) and have many gay centric neighbourhoods.

If you're looking to move into very "gay" oriented neighbourhoods I'd suggest Churuch, Yonge/Isabella. But realistically, any area from Roncesvalles, Cabbagetown, Riverdale, The Beaches, Queen West, The Danforth would be just as welcoming. Also the Fashion district, distillery district or anything south of yonge street would be fantastic. 

There are still a lot of areas that have not been integrated into the multicultural diverse society of living that Toronto generally is. I would try to stay relatively central (i.e, As west as the Humber Valley, East as the Beaches, North as Eglinton and South to the lakeshore is fine)

There are many great neighbourhood pockets


----------

